# Two Browsers.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here as of late I have been using two browsers, Explorer and Google Chrome. I have found that both have advantages. In searches Chrome is faster, but when viewing videos Explorer seems to work better. Explorer seems to be easier to keep clean also. Has anybody else had some experience with these two browsers? -- Tex


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I started off with explorer, now I use google chrome. When I first used chrome, I was like 'WOAH, THIS IS FAST!' compared to the explorer at the time. Now I still use chrome and find it easier to navigate as once set up everything is in the same place.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is about what I have found out also, but it seems to me that Videos are strange on Chrome. For instance on one of mine, the sound is before the picture, but on explorer it is OK. -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> That is about what I have found out also, but it seems to me that Videos are strange on Chrome. For instance on one of mine, the sound is before the picture, but on explorer it is OK. -- Tex


Blame it on Microsoft. They have a long history of infesting their software with proprietary junk that is there mainly to make other software work poorly. I do not use Microsoft and have no problems with videos on Chromium, the Linux version of Chrome.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

For last 5 years never opened MS Inernet Explorer (unless it was accidently opend). Firefox and Chorme are my favorites!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Firefox here, much faster than explorer for me.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a lot of experience both, I'm not a huge fan of IE. Chrome is a much more secure browser. One of it's primary feature's is it creates a 'sandbox' for each tab. So if some bad code causes the page in one tab to crash it shouldn't cause the entire browser to crash.

Tex,

The issue could be with updated plugins such as Adobe Flash, (I'm not sure of what version of Windows you are running but I did find some information on this issue with Windows Vista) I'd also recommend running Windows update.

Here is the link to the issue thread I found if you are running Windows Vista.

http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/F02GwEb2bcc

If the issues persists after you try this stuff, I can recommend some other actions. Drop me a line if you'd like I'd be more than happy to try and help


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I run Firefox and Google Chrome on my home computer....like them both...FF is my favorite

On my IPad I use Dolphin, Chrome, and Mercury most of the time.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that Google Chrome must be cutting frames to get speed. I tried enlarging the small video and it still was jerky and some what out of sink. The Explorer just runs videos much better. Chrome is very fast for Surfing though. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is an up-date! Chrome said that I probability have an old video card! Duh, I have an old computer. They offer no solution, but to get a new video card. Explorer plays videos just fine on my old computer. I wonder why Chrome can not? -- Tex


----------

